#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  use of parameters obtain by well testing

## Abu Saleh

hi, i am Abu Saleh, want to complete my thesis work on well testing....
i can measure following parameters by using fekete software from the data of only two gas wells....
1) dimensionless storage coefficient
2)skin due to damage
3)average permeability
4)total permeability_thickness product
5)initial reservoir pressure
6)average res pressure
7)synthetic pressure
8)res length and width



but the problem is, my thesis supervisor said me to extend my thesis work by using these parameters; like reserve estimation or something........

pleaes suggest me, what could i do along with the procedure....See More: use of parameters obtain by well testing

----------


## Abu Saleh

102 views n no reply??!!!
plz suggest me  to keep moving forward.......

----------


## mohamed_B

Normaly the results of well test interpretations is usfull for simulation (K, skin, BHP) or material balance calculation (need onlyStatic bhp). but you can use the radius of invistigation determined by well test to compute the connected volume to the, it's just a volumetric calculation.
Another idea is to simulate this well test numericaly by using a simulator bu it would be a little bit complicated because you have to build a simlpe grid and populated (you can use saphir or rubis for that) Ask Kappa for demo license (1 month).

----------


## Abu Saleh

thanks mohmed_B..
could u help me to calculate GIIP using pseudo steady state flow analysis with fekete software??
plz share any paper, tutorial about it...

thanks again.

----------


## Abu Saleh

would anyone tell me plz, how reserve can be estimated by using radius of investigation??
specially mohamed_B?

----------


## coby

> would anyone tell me plz, how reserve can be estimated by using radius of investigation??
> specially mohamed_B?



The radius give you a measurement of drainage.

----------


## coby

> would anyone tell me plz, how reserve can be estimated by using radius of investigation??
> specially mohamed_B?



The radius give you a measurement of drainage.

----------

